# Too windy to tape



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Good grief had to go tape out a garage today it was so windy and cold almost froze my kahunas off. Not to mention my guy didn't thin up the mud enough for me:furious: About the 7th run across the ceiling the tape let loose and feel, more than likely the wind whipping through the garage no overhead doors and no service doors it was like a wind tunnel with 30 degree temps. Walked past one service door opening and the wind caught my tape on the bazooka as i was running a ceiling flat uff dah had about 25 feet that unraveled and wrapped around me....can laugh about it now but earlier I am sure they heard me across town.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh that really sucks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds awsome, Not.

Its annoying when tapes fall off like that, Fuse seems to be a bit worse than paper for it.

You guys should try wallpapering a ceiling. Back in the day it use to be popular here, Not fun when a sheet of that comes away on you half way through, Just like a tape.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

That does suck.



cazna said:


> You guys should try wallpapering a ceiling. Back in the day it use to be popular here, Not fun when a sheet of that comes away on you half way through, Just like a tape.


Speaking of things falling. Had a 12 ft 1/2" sheet fall and snap in half across my head today....the dang thing literally was 80% screwed off as well . Buddy reachin over top of it saying he thought there was a wire that was missed.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Good grief had to go tape out a garage today it was so windy and cold almost froze my kahunas off. Not to mention my guy didn't thin up the mud enough for me:furious: About the 7th run across the ceiling the tape let loose and feel, more than likely the wind whipping through the garage no overhead doors and no service doors it was like a wind tunnel with 30 degree temps. Walked past one service door opening and the wind caught my tape on the bazooka as i was running a ceiling flat uff dah had about 25 feet that unraveled and wrapped around me....can laugh about it now but earlier I am sure they heard me across town.


heh heh heh....mud necklace in the cold :laughing: Sorry to hear it man!



harvv said:


> That does suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of things falling. Had a 12 ft 1/2" sheet fall and snap in half across my head today....the dang thing literally was 80% screwed off as well . Buddy reachin over top of it saying he thought there was a wire that was missed.


I had that happen once with 5/8, the scab that the other guy had nailed to the wall came loose and dropped me 4 ft. down onto dirt floor in a garage and popped the sheet in half over my head. Good times :no:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Good grief had to go tape out a garage today it was so windy and cold almost froze my kahunas off. Not to mention my guy didn't thin up the mud enough for me:furious: About the 7th run across the ceiling the tape let loose and feel, more than likely the wind whipping through the garage no overhead doors and no service doors it was like a wind tunnel with 30 degree temps. Walked past one service door opening and the wind caught my tape on the bazooka as i was running a ceiling flat uff dah had about 25 feet that unraveled and wrapped around me....can laugh about it now but earlier I am sure they heard me across town.


I hear ya silver ! I'm fairly close to you geographically and we usually enjoy the same weather patterns. This cold air just won't leave. I have 2 large garages to mud side by side, with doors, but I'll probably wait till July to do them.:blink: We don't use heaters around here after May 1st. We haven't made it past 8°C/37°F yet and we're still talking wind chills. It even snowed about 10 minutes yesterday. At least the sun is shining.:thumbsup:


----------



## skim-coat (May 17, 2013)

had days like that, great times


----------

